# ما وراء الطبيعة 3  لغز عمالقة جزيرة ايستر



## red333 (18 يونيو 2012)

​*جزيرة ( إيستر ) المنعزلة في المحيط الهادي قبالة الساحل الغربي لجمهورية تشيلي في امريكا الجنوبية تحتوي على المئات من التماثيل الغريبة المتشابهة .. والتماثيل عبارة عن نموذج بشري محدد بعضهم له غطاء مستدير حول الرأس يزن وحده 10 طن , وزن الغطاء وحده !! .. وكل تمثال منها يمثل الرأس والجذع فقط وأحيانا الأذرع وبلا أرجل .. ويقول علماء الآثار انه تم صنع هذه التماثيل من الرماد البركانى بعد كبسه وضغطه ثم صقله وتسويته… يبلغ وزن كل تمثال 50 طن ..وطول كل منهم 32 مترا بالضبط …ولم يستطع العلماء حتى الآن تفسير لغز هذه التماثيل المتماثلة المنتشرة فى كل مكان بالجزيرة خصوصا على سواحلها .*
*ولقد تم إكتشاف الجزيرة بالصدفة عام 1722م حينما عثر عليها المستكشف الهولندى ( ياكوب روجينفين ) اي بعد ان اكتشف كولومبس الأمريكيتين بحوالي 230 سنة .. جزيرة إيستر تقع فى المحيط الهادىء الجنوبى وتقع على بعد 3700كم غرب تشيلى وقد حكمت تشيلي الجزيرة منذ عام 1888م . وعندما عثر عليها المستكشف الهولندى كان ذلك فى يوم يوافق عيد الفصح أو القيامة لذلك فقد أطلق عليها إسم العيد نفسه .. ولهذا يطلق عليها إسم جزيرة ايستر , اي ( جزيرة عيد الفصح ) أو ( جزيرة القيامة ) *
*. وفى عام 1914م زار الجزيرة فريق بحث بريطانى ثم تبعه فريق بحث فرنسى عام 1934م وتوالت الفرق البحثية التي تهدف الى حل لغز المحير .. ولقد أظهرت نتائج الأبحاث أن الجزيرة كانت مأهولة بالسكان من شعب غير محدد من العصر الحجرى الأخير أى منذ حوالى 4500 عام قبل الميلاد ..*
*وأنهم قاموا فى القرن الأول الميلادى بصنع التماثيل الصغيرة التى فى حجم الإنسان .. ثم بعد ذلك بقرون أمكنهم صنع هذه التماثيل الضخمة ..*
*ويدل التاريخ بالكربون المشع أن كارثة رهيبة أصابت الجزيرة عام 1680م فتوقف العمل فى التماثيل فجأة .. ورحل الجميع عن الجزيرة أو إختفوا تماما .. ثم جاء بعدهم شعوب أخرى من جزر ( ماركيز ) الفرنسية والتى على بعد 5 آلاف كيلومتر ليستقروا فى الشمال الغربى من جزيرة ( إيستر ) وهم الآن سكانها الحاليون .. كما كانوا يطلقون على تلك التماثيل إسم ( مواى ) ويضعون أحيانا فى تجويف العين لبعض التماثيل ما يشبه عين مخيفة … شاهد الصورة :*

*

*

والسؤال هو :
إذا كان القدماء هم الذين قاموا بصنع هذه التماثيل المتشابهة تماما فمن أين لهم بهذا النموذج الخاص لتشكيل هذا الوجه المميز ؟!
فليس من بين الحضارات القديمة حضارات الأستك والمايا في امريكا الجنوبية أو حتى سكان الجزر فى المحيط الأطلنطى من يمتلك تلك الملامح الحادة والأنف المستطيل الطويل والشفاه الرفيعة المزمومة وتلك العيون الغائرة والجبهة الضيقة , وكلها صفات وملامح لا توجد فى المنطقة أو بالقرب منها ثم كيف إستطاع هؤلاء القدماء الإنتقال لآلاف الكيلومترات وسط أهوال المحيط الأطلنطى الذى يعتبر ثاني أكبر محيطات العالم بعد المحيط الهادي ؟! على افتراض ان اصول الأقوام التي عاشت في الجزيرة ترحع الى العالم القديم اي القارات الثلاثة اسيا واقريقيا واوربا .. ولأى سبب أقيمت هذه التماثيل الضخمة بذلك الشكل المتشابه والمميز بصف متصاف بطول الشاطئ ؟!
وأين رحل سكان الجزيرة الأصليون بعد الكارثة التى أصابتهم ؟ وما هي الكارثة بالضبط التي جعلت شعبا كاملا يختفي بأسره في تلك الحقبة من التاريخ ؟؟ 
((… ما أعجب التاريخ !! شاهد بقية الصور 














*وقد اكتشف منذ شهر ان هذه التماثيل لها جسد كامل مدفون فى الارض*









[YOUTUBE]946w7SBqDmc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2012)

موضوع راائع 
شكرااا لك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع هاااااااايل وحقيقى التاريخ ملىء بالعجائب والامور التى تحتاج لتفسير
ميرررسى ريد
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## red333 (12 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع هاااااااايل وحقيقى التاريخ ملىء بالعجائب والامور التى تحتاج لتفسير*
> *ميرررسى ريد*
> *ربنا يعوضك*


 
*نورتى يا دونا وحمدلله على السلامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *نورتى يا دونا وحمدلله على السلامة*



*ميرررسى يا ريد الله يسلمك ويبارك حياتك ..*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل وغريب وشيق للمعرفة ومعلومات مفيدة

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## red333 (12 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> موضوع جميل وغريب وشيق للمعرفة ومعلومات مفيدة​
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع​


*شكرا لردك الجميل ونورت الموضوع *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2012)

*بقالى 3 ايام ادخل الموضوع عايزا اديلو تقييم مش نافع و كل ما اكتب مشاركه  و ادوس الاقى نفسى الصفحه ضربت و ارجع اسجل دخول من اول و جديد *

* المهم  ههههههههههه موضوع بجد حلو جدا و مشوق  و لغز بجد .*
* اشكرك *
*(اما نشوف هيحصل إيه)*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بقالى 3 ايام ادخل الموضوع عايزا اديلو تقييم مش نافع و كل ما اكتب مشاركه  و ادوس الاقى نفسى الصفحه ضربت و ارجع اسجل دخول من اول و جديد *
> *(اما نشوف هيحصل إيه)*


 
ما هو ده اللغز اللى فى الموضوع ... اللى يدخل يسجل خروج ​


----------



## red333 (12 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بقالى 3 ايام ادخل الموضوع عايزا اديلو تقييم مش نافع و كل ما اكتب مشاركه و ادوس الاقى نفسى الصفحه ضربت و ارجع اسجل دخول من اول و جديد *
> 
> *المهم ههههههههههه موضوع بجد حلو جدا و مشوق و لغز بجد .*
> *اشكرك *
> *(اما نشوف هيحصل إيه)*


 

*ههههههههههههه*
*دا انتى تفتحى موضوع جديد وتكتبى فيه التقييم اسهل*
*نورتى الموضوع*


----------

